# Heavy Duty equipment



## TRAINEE-Cl

Hi everyone, I need to tell "Maquinaria Pesada para Movimiento de Tierra" ...and I prepared this sentence .... Heavy Duty Equipment for Handling Ground"  Is It Ok?
Thanks in advance


----------



## monkeycita74

Heavy Duty Equipment for Ground Handling me suena mejor, pero no estoy totalmente segura


----------



## TRAINEE-Cl

Thanks Monkeycita74, for your help.

Jorge


----------



## jalibusa

"Earth-moving machinery" es el uso corriente.


----------



## Megalopolis

I know this is very late and not helpful to the person who originally posted it but maybe it will help someone who comes across this later...

I would say dirt or earth. Earth does sound a little archaic or formal and ground doesn't work. You could also use terrain. I'm not sure of "earth moving machinery" but it may be the actual term, it does sound very formal.
Heavy duty earth moving machinery wouldn't be bad.  Or having duty machinary for moving dirt or soil....have dirt moving machinary.

Hope this helps someone in a small way. 
(Avísame si quiere que traduzca algo.)


----------



## TRAINEE-Cl

Megalopolis said:


> I know this is very late and not helpful to the person who originally posted it but maybe it will help someone who comes across this later...
> 
> I would say dirt or earth. Earth does sound a little archaic or formal and ground doesn't work. You could also use terrain. I'm not sure of "earth moving machinery" but it may be the actual term, it does sound very formal.
> Heavy duty earth moving machinery wouldn't be bad.  Or having duty machinary for moving dirt or soil....have dirt moving machinary.
> 
> Hope this helps someone in a small way.
> (Avísame si quiere que traduzca algo.)


----------



## TRAINEE-Cl

Thank you Megalopolis, never is late to learn something more.  If I need to translate someting Iam going o ask your help..
Best regards

Trainee-cl


----------



## Megalopolis

TRAINEE-Cl said:


> Thank you Megalopolis, never is late to learn something more.  If I need to translate someting Iam going o ask your help..
> Best regards
> 
> Trainee-cl



¡Un gusto! Me alegra que agradece la ayuda, aun tarde. Tal vez me puede ayudar en el futuro con mis esfuerzos con español.


----------



## TRAINEE-Cl

Megalopolis said:


> ¡Un gusto! Me alegra que agradece la ayuda, aun tarde. Tal vez me puede ayudar en el futuro con mis esfuerzos con español.


----------



## TRAINEE-Cl

Megalopolis, en todo lo que estimes que te puedo ayudar, solo pregúntame.


----------

